# 5-7-11 on the Donny D



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Ran the new boat offshore for the first time yesterday. Had a lot more action trolling than I thought we might. The highlight of the day was 11 year old Elizabeth catching this open water tuna...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Yellar.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I take it the lemon was used almost immediately? I don't guess Wade was able to keep his knife away for long... 

SUSHI ANYONE???

Awesome... And like I said the other day on a face book post... ANYTIME YA'LL NEED A DECK SWABBER...

Brent


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

....... It is great to see Wade back at it again.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice fish!!! Congrats to the young lady!!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Pretty work brother.


----------



## mickeyj (May 16, 2008)

Nice Tuna!!! Especially in open water ...... how far out were you guys? Edge - Nipple?

MJ


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Great catch Capt. and Crew way to nab the 100 lber priceless


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Aint nothing wrong with that! :thumbsup:


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

hogdogs said:


> I take it the lemon was used almost immediately?
> Brent


The fish's heart was still pumping when we cut a piece off :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice fish capt. is was on this weekend. Congrats to the young lady for a nice yella dog


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

First trip in almost a year for me. Felt good to hang a hook in a poor little yeller feller. Good time with a great crew...


----------

